# Custom body for the EZAA?



## Crenshaw (Jun 13, 2009)

is there anyone out there who might be able to make a custom body for the EZAA that has a clicky?

or is it just to far fetched? 

(im not sure if this should be in the Custom builders forum?)

Crenshaw


----------



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> not sure if this should be in the Custom builders forum


It would fit better there, so I'm moving it now.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 13, 2009)

I should be able to make something like that, but it wouldn't be very fancy, annodized, or knurled. Shoot me a PM if you're interested. I wouldn't blame you if you'd rather wait for someone with a tad more experience though.


----------

